# ManPower Research Supply T3



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to start another thread....
Just curious to see who has tried it, and what kind of results you got.
Im looking to pick some up at the same time as prami, and run the t3 at 25mcg a day.

Im sure its good, as I keep hearing nothing but good things about MP, but I want a little assurance, to put my mind at ease lol


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 20, 2012)

my guy ran T3 at 100mcg / day and his resting HR was at 130bpm..


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 20, 2012)

and that was from MP too


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

I took the plunge and ordered a couple of things from them last night. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 20, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> my guy ran T3 at 100mcg / day and his resting HR was at 130bpm..



Son of a bitch!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got NYC stack, 25mg tadalafil and some Osta Sarms.  Very nice package and if it works, will never go back to liquids again.  NYC gets dosed in the AM so I will know quick.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

If you could, post up in here with your feedback. Whenever I get my chems, I will do the same.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> my guy ran T3 at 100mcg / day and his resting HR was at 130bpm..



and I completely missed this. SWEET BABY JEBUS!!!


----------



## twotuff (Jan 20, 2012)

benj wants some of my manpower


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

come here, big guy.


----------



## swollen (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there a minimum amount $ you have to order with MP?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

nope


----------



## Imosted (Jan 20, 2012)

I am on their Accutane at 20mg a day for about 10 days now...I feel my skin is abit drier and my lips feel weird, not exactly like dehydrated but tender just weird..lol


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't see acutane, hmmm...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

ACCUTANE(ISOTRETINION):

https://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products/ISOTRETINION-20mg-x-40ct.html


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

I need a drink...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

me too


----------



## YSGC (Jan 24, 2012)

About to start my NYC stack from MP today...Been hearing some good reviews about his products, hopefully its the shit...


----------



## FordFan (Jan 24, 2012)

You will have your stuff quick. MP is awesome. His clen is no joke.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Sorry to start another thread....
> Just curious to see who has tried it, and what kind of results you got.
> Im looking to pick some up at the same time as prami, and run the t3 at 25mcg a day.
> 
> Im sure its good, as I keep hearing nothing but good things about MP, but I want a little assurance, to put my mind at ease lol



Ive got their clen,t3,and adex on the way so i will post quality in a few days from the clen, im looking to put my mind at ease also, have gotten alot of bunk research chems lately....


----------



## trackstar19 (Jan 24, 2012)

I ordered their t3 and caber and they had it shipped and out to me within 12 hours. So I was definitely impressed with that aspect of it. I ordered the t3 and caber in pill form, as both are supposidly not very stable in liquid. (Explains why the liquid t3 i've been using on and off for years always gives me weird results/some days seem like i'm getting way more than others).

So anyway, I used the caber and i could tell it's been working due to my nipples feeling better again (I'm on tren, was having prolactin gyno issues), it also has helped boost my sex drive/ tren-dick problem. So the caber i'm a fan of thus far.

Now on to the t3... I honestly expected tablets, and was very disappointed when I opened their packaging to find capsules. I don't see how they can reliably dose 50mcg of t3 into a capsule. The capsules also had a lot of powder on the outside of them, making me wonder if they're simply using the ziplock baggy method of mixing the t3 and filler... which i could not imagine being anywhere near accurate. (think of 50mcg of t3 along with about 500-1000mg or so of filler in each capsule). So I've just started the t3 and switched over from the liquid stuff, it'll take a few days for me to see if it's working properly or not. If it is, i'll be surprised to be perfectly honest.

My other complaint - extremely unprofessional packaging. Their label had "tempirture" for the word temperature, and a few other words spelt horribly. Leading me to be that much more worried about the t3 capsules, and the accuracy of their dosing. If they can't even spell properly how can I trust them to be able to dose such a minute amount of t3 into each capsule properly?

/my review thus far. I'm hoping the capsules surprise me and are somehow accurately dosed.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

update, i posted this on another thread but, Mp's accutane is g2g, i am on 20mg a day for the last 14 days and i can feel the difference.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

I ordered at midnight Thursday, and received it Monday morning. So basically Friday to Monday, weekend included. Not bad at all. I will be switching over from another sponsors prami to theirs in a couple of days. I should be able to tell relatively quick how good it is. My friend will be using their T3. Ill let everyone know how that goes, as well. Im expecting good results.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

T3 at 25mcg is probably too low.....


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

I ordered their T3 and got two packs because they screwed up my order.  Well, one was either severely overdosed or mislabeled because I immediately got a ton of anxiety, I got flu-like symptoms and the shakes.  I tried the other pack and it was fine.  Yesterday I sent them an e-mail to let them know what happened, but I have yet to hear back from them.  I asked to exchange the bad pack for a good one.  I'll keep you all posted on what goes down.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> I ordered their T3 and got two packs because they screwed up my order.  Well, one was either severely overdosed or mislabeled because I immediately got a ton of anxiety, I got flu-like symptoms and the shakes.  I tried the other pack and it was fine.  Yesterday I sent them an e-mail to let them know what happened, but I have yet to hear back from them.  I asked to exchange the bad pack for a good one.  I'll keep you all posted on what goes down.



Scary shit brother. Stay safe....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> T3 at 25mcg is probably too low.....



thats been revised. its going to be 25mcg for the first week, then bump up to 50(four week run)


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

They are sending me a new pack...


----------



## rangermike (Jan 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> They are sending me a new pack...




That's good to hear.  I have been thinking about using them and I like it when a company does the right thing!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

did you order one pack, or two?
slick little move if you get a free pack replaced


----------



## trackstar19 (Jan 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> I ordered their T3 and got two packs because they screwed up my order. Well, one was either severely overdosed or mislabeled because I immediately got a ton of anxiety, I got flu-like symptoms and the shakes. I tried the other pack and it was fine. Yesterday I sent them an e-mail to let them know what happened, but I have yet to hear back from them. I asked to exchange the bad pack for a good one. I'll keep you all posted on what goes down.


Did you get their t3 in liquid form, or in the caps? I'm on day two of the caps so I can't really say anything yet as to the effectiveness, i just don't understand how they can accurately dose 50mcg of t3 into each capsule along with like 750+mg of filler. I expected tabs when I ordered it, on a forum ManPower is a member of they said they were "tabs", but on their website it didn't say one way or another. I guess i'll give it a few more days of using them before giving my verdict on this stuff. On the bright side their caber caps seem to be working great, has boosted my sex drive and thwarted my prolactin gyno.


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> thats been revised. its going to be 25mcg for the first week, then bump up to 50(four week run)




Start at 50mcg.  One in the AM and one in the afternoon.  25mcg is around the same amount your thyroid puts out, so it will have little effect.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> They are sending me a new pack...



Customer service is very good.


----------



## trackstar19 (Jan 26, 2012)

Update: the t3 capsules seem to be working just fine, honestly surprised by that. I still don't know how they can accurately dose 50mcg of t3 along with 750-1000mg of filler, but eh i'm definitely noticing positive results, so I'm very pleased.


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 26, 2012)

I just ordered from them yesterday morning, I woke up and had an email saying it had been shipped same day, that is pretty legit. I sent him an email asking for some customer service issues due to being in another part of the world at the moment, and he responded back very quickly. I've read nothing but good about him so I made the jump and switched product to see what the hype was. I'll post up again when I get my stuff and let everyone know how it is. Tried for the caber and aromasin so I should know within a week if his caber is g2g. Good luck to everyone else giving him a go...


----------



## jackedntan (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm using their tadalafil, exemestane, caber, and t3. All g2g in my opinion.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 1, 2012)

The caber is g2g. My prolactin is slowly clearing up, and I'm constantly rocking a woody now....no homo


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been running the new T3 and it is def g2g.  Thanks to manpower for taking care of the situation.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 1, 2012)

My buddy is running the T3, and he said its legit. But he's been getting headaches like a mofo.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My buddy is running the T3, and he said its legit. But he's been getting headaches like a mofo.



Tell him to watch his B/P, fluid and sodium intake if possible. Got to remember that he is supplementing what we believe is a normal functioning thyroid gland.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 1, 2012)

Have used his exemestane, caber, clen, CEC Stack and sildenafi*l all were G2G
*


----------



## littlekev (Feb 1, 2012)

Their clen is very good, Dose was what i would normally administer to my rat for research, well needless to say, i must have had under dosed before. A+


----------



## GMO (Feb 2, 2012)

djlance said:


> Tell him to watch his B/P, fluid and sodium intake if possible. Got to remember that he is supplementing what we believe is a normal functioning thyroid gland.



^^^Yes, fluid intake needs to be heavy.  I'm talking 1.5-2gals a day.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone used MP's SERMS? Im sure they are g2g, just curious if anyone has feedback?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Feb 5, 2012)

The shipping is super fast. They sponsored me for my last comp and I tried the t3 liquid. Wasn't happy and they sent me pills. Currently taking the few I had left and they are working nicely to shed this holiday weight. 

Not sure what you should feel with T3 other than some additional sweating ?


----------



## suprfast (Feb 5, 2012)

Very fast shipping.  The caber fucked up my urine color.  They come in red pills and you piss out a deep orange/red color.  As soon as i saw that i shaq'ed 32oz of water.







Only used the caber.  The acne is clearing up so i will hold on to the accutane until then.  Aromasin will be for pct along with clomid.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 7, 2012)

The wifes on 50mcg T3 form MP... She gets it from her doc, but that shit way expencive! So she on MP and in 3days she went from bein cold all the time to back to feelin warm the way the pills from the docs did..... So IMO there GTG!


----------



## mnpower (Feb 7, 2012)

ive been using manpower for a while, anywhere from arimdex to clen and a eca stack all came quick and all worked well


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 11, 2012)

Great thread on MP.  Need to give them a shot today given the quick ship time.  Ordered from SRC in late January and still haven't gotten my order.  They were quick to charge my credit card though.


----------



## unclem (Feb 11, 2012)

i used there adex and accutane all gtg


----------



## trackstar19 (Feb 12, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> The wifes on 50mcg T3 form MP... She gets it from her doc, but that shit way expencive! So she on MP and in 3days she went from bein cold all the time to back to feelin warm the way the pills from the docs did..... So IMO there GTG!


Yea man, i'm using their 50mcg T3 as well. I was really hesitant at first/disappointed when I saw they were capsules, but they've honestly been working great. I dont know how they accurately dosed 50mcg of t3 in like 750mg of filler, but they did it. Very impressed.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey big ben, i am currently doing my pre contest cycle and am using MP T3 to help me on my cut. along with a lot of other goodies  however i can vouch for there T3. been on it for about 2 weeks and holy cow, my heart rate is higher, especially doing cardio and just supersets on weights. i swear it beats so fast it hurts. also you will sweat like a mofo on this stuff. i am only dosing it at 25mcg at the moment. will be upping it to 50 in 2 weeks. another words, Good Shit !!


----------



## msumuscle (Feb 18, 2012)

I thought selling research chems in capsule form was illegal?  Could somebody explain this to me?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 18, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I thought selling research chems in capsule form was illegal?  Could somebody explain this to me?


----------



## msumuscle (Feb 18, 2012)

I just haven't heard of any research chem companies selling chems in pill form.  I thought the loophole was that the chems had to be suspended in liquid to be legal.  I see a lot of positive feedback on manpower and was just wondering how this works?


----------



## HwMchUBnch (Feb 24, 2012)

FordFan said:


> You will have your stuff quick. MP is awesome. His clen is no joke.



ive been on his clen for about a week and it kicked my ass literally kicked my ass. i was shaking from head to toe. im a week in like i said and i still get the same feeling as i did when i took it day one.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 24, 2012)

Fast service, excellent communication. I am glad to hear the products are gtg. I just purchased adex.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I've had good luck with them. Although I got some of their cialis and I'm not sure what it is. It is in 9mg caps. I take two and I start to feel weird. I get really light sensitive and have tracers and no boners to mention. The clomid, nolva, letro and aromasin are all G2G though. 

Anyone ever had that experience with their cialis?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

HwMchUBnch said:


> ive been on his clen for about a week and it kicked my ass literally kicked my ass. i was shaking from head to toe. im a week in like i said and i still get the same feeling as i did when i took it day one.



What dose you doing? Dont you ramp it up for tolerance? i am thinking of doing a clen/t3 combo 3 week/3 week, but i am unsure to do pills or liquid, the liquid does need to be shaken. 25/50/75 the way to go when testing tolerance?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

The prami is g2g. no milky tits.

My boy is using the t3, and its working.

Thinking about picking up one of their stacks, next week.


----------



## trackstar19 (Feb 25, 2012)

I ordered more of their t3 caps and it arrived yesterday, was going to go the HG route for t3 tabs, but i was honestly impressed with their caps so I figure i'll stick with them as long as it seems to be working well. They're caber is certainly working, i'm very prone to prolactin gyno though, and it's starting to seem like taking .5mg e3d isn't being very effective, i've started taking it e2d, hopefully that helps me. Fuckin tren for ya.


----------



## HwMchUBnch (Feb 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> What dose you doing? Dont you ramp it up for tolerance? i am thinking of doing a clen/t3 combo 3 week/3 week, but i am unsure to do pills or liquid, the liquid does need to be shaken. 25/50/75 the way to go when testing tolerance?



i got manpowers 40mcg clen. yah im doing the two weeks on two weeks off method and ive taken everything there is out there in the supplement world but this is the first time taking clen and yes even though ur suppose to increase ur dose by 20mcg everyday or every other day i just cant. im stuck at 40mcg because the sides fuck me up so bad. im not being a pussy either. i finally took a second dose last night making it 80mcg of clen for that day and i thought my heart was going to pound right out my chest. i had to sit down and gather myself for about 10 minutes before i could even fucking walk on this shit. i really dont know if i will ever do clen again when i run out because i honestly dread even taking it cuz it doesnt make me feel good. liquid might be better since manpowers clen in pill form comes in 20mcg and 40mcg. with the liquid u can take real little amount and slowly build up if u think the sides r going to bother u too much. ive been doing my research and from what i have read 2 weeks on 2 weeks off is the best way to go. anything after 2 weeks straight really wont do much for u. i just ordered some t3 hope the sides r nothing like the clen sides.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

3 weeks is the drop, from my own research the liq is a better way to build up tolerance. I think 60mcg might be a good threshold.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

I went as high as 160mcg on clen. Normal shaking, nothing too crazy.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 26, 2012)

when do you guys take clen? and do you do cardio after taking it ?


----------



## FordFan (Feb 26, 2012)

I tried mp clen at 20mcg.  Shit is too much for me.  I just can't handle stims.  My friend can take 80mcg like it's candy.  Stuff is potent.


----------



## dandan00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I started getting gyno after my cycle for some reason, why can i buy letro?!?!


----------



## big_pimpin (Mar 4, 2012)

Ordered from man power Wednesday night, got my pack Saturday.  Excellent T/A!  Took NYC this morning gtg.  Had liquid T3, and just didn't feel it was doing jack shit from another source, got his caps and a couple days and well see how they work.  Also got some letro, and caber for an upcoming cycle.  Very impressed so far with what I've seen.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

site seems too good to be true?


i got bunk shit from precision peps

no email response


----------



## Jlive1980 (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> site seems too good to be true?
> 
> 
> i got bunk shit from precision peps
> ...



There def g2g you don't need to worry. I have ordered from precision too and shit was either bunk or way underdosed.  

Manpower is legit. I've used there nolva, torem, aromasin, Cialis , t3 and all where great. Plus the convince of pills over liquid is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

i like the droppers


----------



## rage racing (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> site seems too good to be true?
> 
> 
> i got bunk shit from precision peps
> ...


 
No worries bro. MP is GTG.


----------



## scharfy (Mar 5, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I've had good luck with them. Although I got some of their cialis and I'm not sure what it is. It is in 9mg caps. I take two and I start to feel weird. I get really light sensitive and have tracers and no boners to mention. The clomid, nolva, letro and aromasin are all G2G though.
> 
> Anyone ever had that experience with their cialis?




Yes, just tried some Tadalafil this weekend  Very much GTG in my opinion, had a responsive chub on call for 36 hrs or so from one capsule.

Maybe you got a bad batch, email him he seems to be responsive to customer service


----------



## Ahrnold (Mar 5, 2012)

Customer service #1


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm running their aromasin right now 12.5mg eod with test e and hcg, seems to be working perfectly for me...


----------



## heavylifting (Mar 5, 2012)

Placed my order. Got my hamster ready to try some t3. already have tracking number and i ordered it last night.


----------



## Crank (Apr 23, 2012)

GMO said:


> I ordered their T3 and got two packs because they screwed up my order.  Well, one was either severely overdosed or mislabeled because I immediately got a ton of anxiety, I got flu-like symptoms and the shakes.  I tried the other pack and it was fine.  Yesterday I sent them an e-mail to let them know what happened, but I have yet to hear back from them.  I asked to exchange the bad pack for a good one.  I'll keep you all posted on what goes down.




sounds like one was clen. their clen effects me this way. shits no joke. pharma grade doesnt do that shit to me. and the t3 i had was g2g. stopped taking it 2 days prior to BW and still had a slightly elevated t3  but the last batch i had didnt seem to be a powerful.... doesnt mean it wasnt but maybe the sides were going away...


----------



## unclem (Apr 25, 2012)

ive had good luck w/ mp and never had a problem, just normal side effects that you expect. in a research setting only though.


----------



## Jaskom (May 13, 2012)

I just had the exact same experience as GMO with the T3.  I am going to contact MP and see if there was a mix up on the labeling.  I just wonder what the heck I received?  If it was clen, then sweet baby jesus it was strong.


----------



## gannd (May 14, 2012)

Just had 1 question...is the t3 extract in the cec they sale the same as the t3 u can buy seperate


----------



## gannd (May 14, 2012)

i mean the same as liothyronine sodium


----------

